#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Текст

## Нико

Не знала, куда это запостить. Вопрос к переводчикам о приемлемости в переводах буддийских книг слова "текст" (т.е. писание, труд, сочинение и пр.). В английском это обыденное слово. Насколько хорошо в русском?

----------


## Дхармананда

Нужен контекст.

----------

лесник (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нужен контекст.


А зачем? Мы все в обиходе постоянно говорим: "Лама будет давать комментарии по такому-то тексту".... "У тебя есть этот текст"? и т.п.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вопрос к переводчикам о приемлемости в переводах буддийских книг слова "текст" (т.е. писание, труд, сочинение и пр.).


Текст не синоним сочинения и т.п.
Каждое _произведение_ (_сочинение, труд_) фиксировано в форме одного или нескольких _текстов_.

----------


## Нико

> Текст не синоним сочинения и т.п.
> Каждое _произведение_ (_сочинение, труд_) фиксировано в форме одного или нескольких _текстов_.


Для меня сейчас текст имеет два значения:

1) буддийский текст
2) смска -- но это больше английское общепринятое.

----------


## Нико

PS. Кажется, Кугявичус этот термин в Ламриме ченмо не использует.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> PS. Кажется, Кугявичус этот термин в Ламриме ченмо не использует.


Еще как использует. Например:

*Тексты, цитируемые Чже Цонкапой*

))

----------


## Нико

> Еще как использует. Например:
> 
> *Тексты, цитируемые Чже Цонкапой*


А, то есть это кошерно? Я в переводах всё время пытаюсь избегать, но нет-нет, да проскальзывает. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А, то есть это кошерно?


а погуглить?

 Так, например, И. Р. Гальперин определяет текст следующим образом: «это письменное сообщение, объективированное в виде письменного документа, состоящее из ряда высказываний, объединённых разными типами лексической, грамматической и логической связи, имеющее определённый моральный характер, прагматическую установку и соответственно литературно обработанное»

----------


## Нико

А ты используешь?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1) буддийский текст


Приемлемо в значении "текст произведения, принадлежащего буддийской школе".

----------

Нико (09.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так, например, И. Р. Гальперин определяет текст следующим образом: «это письменное сообщение, объективированное в виде письменного документа, состоящее из ряда высказываний, объединённых разными типами лексической, грамматической и логической связи, имеющее определённый моральный характер, прагматическую установку и соответственно литературно обработанное»


Ну если сам Гальперин.... Он был моим заочным гуру в ун-те.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А ты используешь?


с самого детства )))

----------


## Нико

> с самого детства )))


Я имею в виду, в переводах. )

----------


## Кунсанг

А книга не подойдет? У монголов вообще Дхарма это Ном (книга), но слово заимствованное из древнего чуть ли не греческого или какого-то другого языка. Заимствуйте у монголов слово НОМ. И Дхарма и книга.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А книга не подойдет? У монголов вообще Дхарма это Ном (книга), но слово заимствованное из древнего чуть ли не греческого или какого-то другого языка. Заимствуйте у монголов слово НОМ. И Дхарма и книга.


Слишком много посторонних ассоциаций (правда, не у всех они есть))) Кто такие "люди книги" - это хорошо известно. )))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Бывает - переводишь, переводишь всегда "текст", и все гладко, а потом как зациклишься на слове, и начинаешь сомневаться, придираться к себе и стопориться, изобретать колесо,и потом возникает перевод, например, как у М.Кожевниковой :Smilie:  

Сразу говорю, что против нее ничего не имею, искренне уважаю, но ее "Буддийские практики" читаю с большим скрипом.... :Smilie:

----------


## Кунсанг

> Слишком много посторонних ассоциаций (правда, не у всех они есть))) Кто такие "люди книги" - это хорошо известно. )))


Да у вас наступить негде, везде ассоциации.

----------

Сергей Хос (10.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я имею в виду, в переводах. )


Нико. Использовать слово "текст" вполне даже кошерно. Что вы этим грузитесь, не понятно

----------

Сергей Хос (10.03.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да у вас наступить негде, везде ассоциации.


Да, переводчика клинит порой, особенно если ум излишне игрив )))

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть случаи, когда слово "текст" может оказываться избыточным.
К примеру, во фразе "*В тексте сутры сказано...*".
В этом случае использование слова "текст" будет корректным, если речь идёт о сопоставлении разных текстов/списков одной и той же сутры.
Иначе грамотнее будет сказать просто "*В сутре сказано...*".

Хотя, как говорится, пусть такие огрехи будут самыми ужасными в тексте... перевода. : )

----------

Liza Lyolina (10.03.2013), Марина В (11.03.2013), Нико (10.03.2013), Сергей Хос (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.03.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

И никогда ламы не дают комментарии на текст «Сутра о памятовании Трёх Драгоценностей», но дают комментарии на сутру «Памятование Трёх Драгоценностей».

----------

Liza Lyolina (10.03.2013), Нико (10.03.2013)

----------


## До

> И никогда ламы не дают комментарии на текст «Сутра о памятовании Трёх Драгоценностей», но дают комментарии на сутру «Памятование Трёх Драгоценностей».


Ламы не дают комментариев на текст сутры, а только на сутру?

----------


## Юй Кан

> И никогда ламы не дают комментарии на текст «Сутра о памятовании Трёх Драгоценностей», но дают комментарии на сутру «Памятование Трёх Драгоценностей».


Может, чуть точнее будет -- на "Сутру о памятовании Трёх Драгоценностей"?

----------

Марина В (11.03.2013), Нико (10.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может, чуть точнее будет -- на "Сутру о памятовании Трёх Драгоценностей"?


М.б. санскритские названия допускают «о …», но тибетцы всегда переводят «сутра, называемая …».

----------

Юй Кан (11.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> М.б. санскритские названия допускают «о …», но тибетцы всегда переводят «сутра, называемая …».


Спасибо, понятно.
При переводе с санскр., если обойтись без "о" (которое сознательно не стал убирать, цитируя) будет так: "Сутра памятования Трёх Драгоценностей". 
А при букв. переводе с тиб., если строго, д.б. "толкование на «Сутру, называемую...»", ведь слово "сутра" входит в _название_ текста...

И вот статья из "Философского энциклопедического словаря" (совпадающая по сути со сказанным и у Монье-Вильямса):

*СУТРА* (санскр., букв.— нить, отсюда — *путеводная нить, линия поведения, правило, данное в виде изречения, руководство, план*), в др.-инд. филос. литературе афористич. высказывание, содержащее утверждение филос. характера (определение понятия или формулировку к.-л. простого правила), а также совокупность отд. С., образующих некое целостное единство, т. е. трактаты, излагающие законченную умозрит. концепцию (букв.— то, что сшито). С. как краткое изречение стала обычной формой умозаключений в послеведийский период, когда возникла потребность в систематизации и передаче огромного мыслит. материала. Основополагающие тексты каждой из систем инд. философии представлены именно С. («Брахма-C.», или «Веданта-С.», «Йога-C.», «НьяяС.», «МимансаС.», «Вайшешика-С.» и т. п.). Нередко С. рассматривалась лишь как исходный материал, подлежащий дальнейшей интерпретации в комментариях и подкомментариях разного типа (вакья, карика, вритти, бхашья и др.). Развитие систем индийской философии осуществлялось в дальнейшем путём оригинальных комм. к С. (среди их авторов были Шанкара, Рамапуджа, Мадхва, Шабара, Кумарила, Прабхакара, Прашастапада, Удаяна, Ватсьяна, Вачаспати, Ишваракришна, Гаудапада и др.).

----------

Марина В (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Some scholars consider that the Buddhist use of sūtra is a mis-Sanskritization of Prakrit or Pali sutta, and that the latter represented Sanskrit sūkta, "well spoken", "good news" (as the Buddha himself refers to his speech in his first sermon; compare the original meaning of Gospel), which would also resolve as sutta in Pali.[4] The early Buddhist sutras do not present the aphoristic, nearly cryptic nature of the Hindu sutras,[5] even though they also have been designed for mnemonic purposes in an oral tradition. On the contrary, they are most often lengthy, with many repetitions which serve the mnemonic purpose of the audience. They share the character of sermons of "good news" with the Jaina sūtras, whose original name of sūya (in Ardhamagadhi language) can derive from Sanskrit sūkta, but hardly from sūtra.

----------

Марина В (11.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013), Юй Кан (11.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо, Денис. Именно поэтому, даже не заглядывая в Вики, палийское "сутта" перевожу обычно как "проповедь". : )

----------

Марина В (11.03.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> М.б. санскритские названия допускают «о …», но тибетцы всегда переводят «сутра, называемая …».


Так в тибетском названии нет слова "текст". Нико наверное таки про другое спрашивает. Смею предположить что спрашивает про тот случай,когда в тибетском тексте встречается слово "текст"

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так в тибетском названии нет слова "текст". Нико наверное таки про другое спрашивает. Смею предположить что спрашивает про тот случай,когда в тибетском тексте встречается слово "текст"


О переводе с тиб. -- в _английском_ разделе? См. стартовый пост... %)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> О переводе с тиб. -- в _английском_ разделе? См. стартовый пост... %)


Так посмотрел. Тоже самое можно повторить - если есть слово "text", то можно переводить и как "текст". А в целом- по ситуации. Слово может и лишним оказаться в случае указания на названия

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (11.03.2013)

----------

